# Fedora Core 3 und nForce Treiber



## Freakz (23. November 2004)

Hallo!

 Ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen. Ich habe das Board A7N8X-Deluxe von ASUS mit soundstorm. 
 Nachdem ich die nForce Treiber in Textmodus installiert habe (init 3), habe ich die modprobe.conf bearbeitet ( alias snd-card-0 i810_audio mit # auskommentiert und dafür alias snd-card-0 nvsound darunter geschrieben).  Da dann beim account laden der x server verreckte und diese Meldung so oft kam das ich nicht mehr in meinen account kam habe ich die modprobe.conf wieder hergestellt und im nvidia forum gelesen das man noch im Kontrollzentrum unter sound-system --> Hardware die Audio-Hardware Open Sound System mit "Treads" auswählen soll. Danach hab ich wieder die modprobe.conf umgeschrieben und neu gestartet. Sound Server stürzte nun nicht mehr ab aber dafür kommt kein sound aus den Boxen. Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Hab ihr ne Ahnung? Ach der nvmixer funktioniert...

 Danke für jede Hilfe!

 MfG
 Freakz


----------

